# Pistol sights for tried old eyes



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

OK. I’m ready for a break from opinions on facebook posts.
I need some input from your first hand experience. My problem is old age eyes. I wear bifocals and am beginning to get cataracts. The Dr. Will not operate to remove them yet. In reality, that’s not my real problem. My main problem is my sights are blurry. My bifocals are set to provide good vision for reading and good vision at distance for driving and everyday living. But when shooting, the sights are at a distance that are blurry with my prescription. Same goes for my car dashboard instruments. I could get special glasses just for shooting but that isn’t going to do anything for me if I have to use my gun in an everyday carry situation while wearing regular bifocals.

So I’m looking for input if anyone has any practical experience with something like the MAKO FT BULLSEYE sight or something similar? Currently I’m using a HACKATHORN front sight and the flourescent orange color does help. But is there anything else out there that one of us old coots found to work? A red dot is out. Too hard to conceal. I’ve tried ‘big dots’ and the MAKO RE4 without much sucess. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The thread should read TIRED OLD EYES. Not ‘tried’


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When my eyes were 19, I could hit a target at 500 meters with an iron sighted M14.
Now that I'm 69, things have changed, quite a bit.

I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, but in 2009 disaster struck. I went completely blind in my shooting eye due to a detached retina. An excellent surgeon saved my sight, but it took almost a year of healing to get to what I have today. Not perfect, but useable.

What I do to all my handguns is to put a coat of typewriter correction fluid (aka White Out) on the edge of the front blade. It works for me, I can pick up the front sight easily, and focus on it and the target at the same time.

Try it, it's cheap, and if you don't care for it plain rubbing alcohol will take it right off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tritium type sights work very well. While marketed for low light they work well in full light compared to just paint dots. The set I have on my LC9S are different from the MAKO FT BULLSEYE. I would not be without them on my CC weapon.
On many weapons it maybe best to a gun smith install them.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> ... Any other suggestions?


Hi Chiefster, I had bifocals for a while and I so know the far vs close thing, whatta pain. Then I got glasses that have graduated lenses... from far (top part of the lense) to close (lower part)...but now every focal distance in between them is there too. I can use my sights/scope just by tilting or lowering my head a hair, even in the same shot. Great for all the time too. Can read anything, at any distance, at any time. No more pulling something closer to try and read what it says, lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On handguns, I'll second Tritium/Fiber Optic sights, they make a difference to me.

TruGlo makes an economical and quality sight. Just one suggestion, more out there.

TRUGLO® | Firearms | Handgun


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I suffer from the same problem.

Two solution I came up with that are workable for me.

First is the tritium sights with white ring around each lamp.

I put them on all my handguns that I could and carry.

The second is Crimson trace laser grips, these are also on my carry or defense handguns..

For a defensive handgun either or both is a must.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I suffer from the same problem.
> 
> Two solution I came up with that are workable for me.
> 
> ...


Tritium sights, as said, but a laser along with tritium sights is the best package. This is what I have on my glock 17 that is my night time bed side firearm. Lasers have two very clear benefits over other sights. First, one you get them adjusted, you just put the dot on your target and shoot, no aiming required. If you wear glasses or contacts like me, then it is great to use at night when you do not have time to get your glasses on.
Also, my S&W Shield, that I carry sometimes, has a crimson trace laser on it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

All great answers. I have tritium nite sights on all my pistols. The HACKATHORN front sight is an Ameriglo model with an orange ring painted around the tritium vial. This sight has been my best solution so far but is no longer doing the trick. I have considered a laser. Glocks can use a nifty recoil spring laser mounted internally. Anyone have one? Are they pretty rugged?
I’ve never considered the graduated lenses on my glasses. That might be a good solution.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well they teach all kinds of nutty stuff nowadays..but the way I was taught was as long as you get a clear pic of the back sight the front sight and the target can get fuzzed up and get them as precise as possible through the haze..the bullet will go where it needs to go. Use the granny reader part of your trifocals and forget the rest. There ya go.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

These Dead Ringer sights have caught my eye. Haven't tried them yet. Keep buying guns while they are cheap. Not upgrading them at this point.

Deadringer Hunting


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Well they teach all kinds of nutty stuff nowadays..but the way I was taught was as long as you get a clear pic of the back sight the front sight and the target can get fuzzed up and get them as precise as possible through the haze..the bullet will go where it needs to go. Use the granny reader part of your trifocals and forget the rest. There ya go.


as a SAMI (Small Arms Military Instructor) way I was tought to teach personnel to shoot the 1911 and M9, rear sight fuzzy, front sight clear, target fuzzy. Concentrate on front sight, get the sights aligned and squeeze that trigger


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cannot wear bifocal lenses, I have tried, also cannot use the no line progressive ones.

Yes, they do work optically speaking,

however after about 10-15 minutes wearing them I get a wicked headache and I throw up.

They do something to my already screwed up brain, first time I thought I had some bug, checked no temp.

I did not take long to conclude it was the lenses causing the problem, 

could feel the stress right after putting them on which I did not notice at the first usage.

I have been plagued with migraine headaches my entire life,

and those lenses triggered them but in a somewhat different fashion.

There was no pre condition aura or optical ques at the onset.

If I detect a pre condition evolving I take the meds immediately even if it is a false one. 

I wear single focus glasses and carry readers in my shirt pocket, 

also carry migraine meds and a handgun all the time.

Those are the three things I NEVER LEAVE the house without.

One migraine attack almost killed me and two others in 1974 when I lost 80% of my vision during the attack.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It was about this time last year that Crimson Trace had a sale on their lasers. A 2 for one type of sale. I bought a railmaster pro (Red laser with light) and got a universal rail red laser for free. It was a free $160 laser. Keep an eye out for them.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I have the same issue with my eyes and have found that using a mini red dot helps a ton. Even with my progressive lens I am unable to get a clear front sight picture but red dot works for me. It took some practice picking up the red dot but now I believe i am faster and more accurate with or without my glasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What I do to all my handguns is to put a coat of typewriter correction fluid (aka White Out) on the edge of the front blade. It works for me, I can pick up the front sight easily, and focus on it and the target at the same time.
> 
> Try it, it's cheap, and if you don't care for it plain rubbing alcohol will take it right off.


I am going to second this: I used White Out on my .45 and .357, and it worked. I painted the front sight, and that gave me a vertical stripe; and then I used a horizontal stripe on the rear. The contrast works pretty well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am going to second this: I used White Out on my .45 and .357, and it worked. I painted the front sight, and that gave me a vertical stripe; and then I used a horizontal stripe on the rear. The contrast works pretty well.


I have done this with two handguns as well. Used white nail polish on my 738 .380 and yellow nail polish on my 605 .357 revolver. It does help.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

My CZ-82 has a recess in front blade and two dot recesses in the rear sight. I use a fresh dab of glow in dark craft paint to refresh the paint every few months, also helps me to get a sight picture in low light I get the $1 bottle of glow in dark paint at wallyworld, cheap and effective.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you spend the cash for something like the Truglow sights chances are good you will wonder why you did not do it years ago. They work.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> These Dead Ringer sights have caught my eye. Haven't tried them yet. Keep buying guns while they are cheap. Not upgrading them at this point.
> 
> Deadringer Hunting


Cheap plastic junk. I was sold on these at a pistol course I took. They are unique and do work well once you get the hang of them. I had a set installed on one of my Glocks but when I bumped a doorframe with a holstered pistol the orange ring popped out. Just my two cents.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am considering Truglow sights. I see many people with these at IDPA shoots. I’ve never really considered them before because they are basically ‘daylight only’. Now since I’ve retired I am seldom out after dark. These could work for everyday carry.


----------

